# Winterberry holly



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

I would love to have some. But wouldn't it be way to late to plant them?

Shane


----------



## forgeblast (Feb 4, 2011)

Might be too hot now, most of the time I do fall or spring plantings. If the weather is cool and you can get some plant them and keep them watered for a bit.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)




----------

